# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  А. Жоломанова. Осознание смерти и преодоление мировоззренческого кризиса 17.04.21.

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.

А. Жоломанова. Осознание смерти и как фактор преодоления современного мировоззренческого кризиса.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uba2...uJnF8l&index=3

----------

